# Christian Music thread!



## NorthernRedneck

After viewing and reviewing and re-reviewing the loud music thread, it's apparent that there seems to be a popular interest in loud music and in order to keep that thread on track(cuz it's a great thread), I figured I'd start another one for people to post some of thier favourite Christian music on.  I'm not talking church hymns and such.  Bands such as Stryper and Petra come to mind.  There are many others.  So, if you like em, post em here!


----------



## Erik

Live and Jars of Clay.


----------



## American Woman

groomerguyNWO said:


> After viewing and reviewing and re-reviewing the loud music thread, it's apparent that there seems to be a popular interest in loud music and in order to keep that thread on track(cuz it's a great thread), I figured I'd start another one for people to post some of thier favourite Christian music on.  I'm not talking church hymns and such.  Bands such as Stryper and Petra come to mind.  There are many others.  So, if you like em, post em here!


It's funny you did this.....I have been listening to the group you posted in the other thread for the last hour on youtube.....

This is a song that I "cranked up" in the van EVERY afternoon with a car full of kids I picked up after school. We loved it!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EweWSpNuWZA"]YouTube - Carman - Lazarus[/ame]


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Here's a couple of my favourite songs by Petra though they were all good.  I hadn't listened to them in quite a few years but they are one of those bands that played music that had a way of touching your heart. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Qa7j9D3L8o"]YouTube - PETRA - In The Likeness Of You[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVZzM6dZuWY"]YouTube - Petra - Amazing Grace[/ame]


----------



## American Woman

This is one I still watch over and over...it made me cry the first FEW times of watching it.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVJqRLU3J0I&feature=related"]YouTube - Lifehouse "Everything" Skit[/ame]


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Another christian band I used to listen to and still do on occassion is Precious Death.  There's a bunch of their songs on their website  http://www.preciousdeath.com/

Some of my favs include:

One day to live
Blindside
So far away

basically anything from the "If you Must" album.


----------



## pirate_girl

My favourite Christian tune of all time is Amy Grant- Breath Of Heaven.
Sooooo beautiful! 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlES98pKbEY"]YouTube - Breath of Heaven[/ame]


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Michael W. Smith is a good listen also.  Every time I hear these songs, I kinda get choked up.  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fIMzFgbYOY"]YouTube - Place In This World - Michael W Smith[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CEc2HcN7Es&feature=related"]YouTube - Michael W. Smith - Friends are Friends Forever[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

groomerguyNWO said:


> Michael W. Smith is a good listen also. Every time I hear these songs, I kinda get choked up.
> 
> *YouTube - Place In This World - Michael W Smith*
> 
> YouTube - Michael W. Smith - Friends are Friends Forever


That song gives me chills Brian!
Definitely one of the GREATS!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Another nice easy listen is by Michael Card

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzqwG-ZQDUE"]YouTube - 01. Michael Card - El Shaddai[/ame]


----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> That song gives me chills Brian!
> Definitely one of the GREATS!



One of my favourites.  It's one of those songs that really hits home and you find yourself wanting more when it's done.


----------



## American Woman

I remember all these songs....ahhh, memories  Most of them I remember being the kids favorites so they bring back good times....


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQhNEzp6seU&feature=related"]YouTube - Kutless, Not What you See[/ame]


----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> YouTube - Kutless, Not What you See



Thanks, now I'm going to have to go out a buy a cd tomorrow!

Never heard it before but I like it!


----------



## American Woman

ahhhhh Dolly 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbRPWUHM80M"]YouTube - Dolly Parton - He´s alive (Full song)[/ame]


----------



## American Woman

Ok....I just like Johnny Cash and his hard knock lessons 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Qa2d9RoTYQ"]YouTube - Johnny Cash God's Gonna Cut You Down[/ame]


----------



## Melensdad

Anyone seen this one?  "WHO AM I?"

http://www.mychurch.org/blog/30635/coolest-video-ever

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CT7x...ww.mychurch.org/blog/30635/coolest-video-ever


----------



## NorthernRedneck

B_Skurka said:


> Anyone seen this one?  "WHO AM I?"
> 
> http://www.mychurch.org/blog/30635/coolest-video-ever
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CT7x...ww.mychurch.org/blog/30635/coolest-video-ever



Excellent post Bob!  Never heard that song before but I like it.  Very moving!


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm not sure, but I think I may have posted this somewhere on here before.
Anyway.. enjoy.. 

[ame="http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=A_dUHKQbUWQ"]YouTube - Jesus Painting[/ame]


----------



## American Woman

That was amazing......Thanks!


----------



## American Woman

*I heard this song today. It's been out for a while, but I'm just hearing it.
It's a moving song to be in secular country. I thought.....*
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLA06UmFg0s"]YouTube - Brooks & Dunn - Believe[/ame]


----------



## NorthernRedneck

One of my favorite songs.  It's one of those songs I could listen to over and over again and almost come to tears every time I hear it.  Learnt to play it on guitar and sing it.  I've been asked to play it at our memorial day services to remember war vets.  Only problem is that I can't get the day off to do it.  I would be truly honored to play this song at our annual memorial day servies.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p13YK1RxY6k&feature=related"]YouTube - Prayer to St Peter[/ame]


----------



## American Woman

Oh my Gosh Brian.....I've never heard that. It is an awesome song.
I'm putting it on Myspace


----------



## thcri RIP

B_Skurka said:


> Anyone seen this one?  "WHO AM I?"
> 
> http://www.mychurch.org/blog/30635/coolest-video-ever
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CT7x...ww.mychurch.org/blog/30635/coolest-video-ever




I think I have seen the video before once.  The song I hear at least once a day as I mostly listen to our local Christian Radio Station.  Good song.


murph


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yep!  Awesome song!  Edwin Mccain is a great artist if you like easylistening music with a good beat and songs with a good message.


----------



## American Woman

Thanks Steve....that was a good song.
I like this one from the same artist also. It's awesome how music be a ministry to talk to your heart.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHdcyue0bSw&feature=related"]YouTube - Casting Crowns Praise You In The Storm[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SsTJU27a1uc&feature=related"]YouTube - Celtic Woman - Ave Maria[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfpK6cNPF7Y&feature=related"]YouTube - Jesus - Mary Did You Know Video - The Passion[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkFQibNaCAA"]YouTube - Breath of Heaven, Mary's Song[/ame]


----------



## Melensdad

Anyone like Joia Farmer?

I first heard her on the 'Catholic Rockers' show, I don't have a video, and can only find a short clip of her song DAMSEL IN DISTRESS, but I think she's got some pretty amazing music.

http://www.joiafarmer.com/mp3/damsal.MP3

Here is her website:  http://www.joiafarmer.com/


----------



## NorthernRedneck

B_Skurka said:


> Anyone seen this one?  "WHO AM I?"
> 
> http://www.mychurch.org/blog/30635/coolest-video-ever
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CT7x...ww.mychurch.org/blog/30635/coolest-video-ever



Been going back over this thread the past few days and got stuck on this song.  I listened to it over and over and over again.  Then, for kicks, I picked up the guitar and learnt how to play it and sing it very close to the actual song.  Haven't done that in a while.  I'm glad I learnt to play the guitar.  It's a great stress releif.  Just pick it up and start playing whenever I get stressed.  Very relaxing.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Two of my fav bands right now....


Seventh Day Slumber - Caroline (It's a good song and also shares the same name as my beautiful wife)
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyVkJtmdhB0"]YouTube - Seventh Day Slumber-Caroline[/ame]

P.O.D. - Alive
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5w1IaY79Qk&feature=related"]YouTube - P.O.D - Alive[/ame]


----------



## AndyM

BUMP.

My vote goes to Michael W Smith for new Christmas songs and revised arrangements of old favorites...

I recommend his 1989 album entitled "Christmas".  Sometimes you can find it in a two-pack with the 1998 album "Christmastime".

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pk_LdUyTPC0"]YouTube- Michael W Smith - Anthem For Christmas[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySSIhuk3R7M"]YouTube- Michael W Smith - Christmas time[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sr98_TfCLV0"]YouTube- Michael W. Smith - Gloria[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

O Holy Night

Celine Dion


----------

